# Can't stay busy



## WiseOutdoor (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm thinking of moving out of state. I owned a foundation repair business and shut my doors on a high note everyone was happy but my own pocket book. I got into land clearing and taking out cedar and mesquite trees. I also mow acreage. I have a new skid steer and new tractor I struggle to pay. Everyone says Texas is hopping but not where I live. Is it the same everywhere or am I in a hole?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

maybe you do not offer enough of the services that are needed.

one of them texas guys can answer you about your area.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I try to avoid buying major equipment until the need for it emerges on a regular enough basis that I am confident it will pay for itself. That doesn't help with what you already have. I would try to get cost down and increase sales in a specific market until you have a little more money to play with. 

Also don't get sucked into the crazy cycle where you have to bid low to get the work but are left with such a small budget you are either not able to do all that is needed to be professional or are not getting paid.  There are a lot of people who could increase sales by increasing their price. A low number can scare people away. If someone needs the work and people are saying no it can be tempting to lower the numbers even more. It's a terrible cycle. Don't get sucked in.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

WiseOutdoor said:


> I'm thinking of moving out of state. I owned a foundation repair business and shut my doors on a high note everyone was happy but my own pocket book. I got into land clearing and taking out cedar and mesquite trees. I also mow acreage. I have a new skid steer and new tractor I struggle to pay. Everyone says Texas is hopping but not where I live. Is it the same everywhere or am I in a hole?


Must be out in the sticks, where you at? Most small towns away from the big metroplexes are odd mixes of some work and people who can't/won't pay enough.


----------



## Davisentnw (Jun 19, 2017)

I think you should survey the area and network with people who are involved with the excavation and land clearing businesses. For sure you should be able to talk to your local permitting department. Also, any plats being worked should be registered and you should be able to figure out how much activity is out there. Running to another state isn't going to fix your situation unless you do the due diligence to make sure where you are at is bad and where you are going is good. 

Joe
Davis Enterprises NW


----------

